# KAYAK SECURITY



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

Does anyone have any suggestions without going too expensive for car top security for the kayak as I'm never game to load up the night before? Thanks Paul


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey Fishpeddler,

I have a SnakeLoc which I purchased from Bunnings for around $60.

I use it to secure my kayak's when I am camping whenever we want to go for a drive and leave the kayaks at the campsite.

The Snakeloc is around 2m long, made of flexible braided steel cable with a very robust key lock. I just pass the cable through the scupper hole and back around something solid, a tree, or the camper trailer in our case. I dont see why you couldnt use it to secure the kayak to your car, with the SnakeLoc installed around your roof rack any would be thieves would need to actually remove the roof racks to steal it. 8)


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I use a $10 cable lock from Bunnings, only secure for those thieves who don't carry bolt cutters, but makes me feel better. I get much more worried about my rods and tackle, that often spend the week in the car between trips (I must do more maintenance). They do make straps with steel cable in them - still not bolt cutter proof though. If the bastards want it, they'll take it (out of your garage as well).


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I have stored my kayak and some of my fishing gear on my truck for much of the last year. I wasn't keen on this plan, but I had nowhere else to keep the kayak. In addition to the car alarm and 4 tie-down straps I rely on a cable lock. The cable is attached to the rack base and runs through the two U-bolts that are mounted just aft of the seat. I'm sure it wouldn't stop a determined thief, but they would have to put up with the alarm going off as they climb onto the truck bed to remove the kayak.
If you don't have any hard attachment points on the kayak you can try to run the cable through a scupper hole.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I just pass an old bike lock through the carry handle on my hobie and then around the rack.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

heavy cable type bike lock through the hobie pedal drive opening


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

I went to the local boat dealer and got him to swage loops to the end of 3.5mtr of stainless multistrand wire . There is enough then to feed one end through one of the drain holes in the yak. Open the car doors and feed the ends inside the passenger compartment from drivers and offside doors before padlocking the loops together then close and lock the car doors.


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

I remember seeing a cable lock advertised somewhere that also had an alam built into the lock and it would sond off if the cable or lock were tampered with.
Not sure of the name of it but the ad was on tv and it was priced about the $60.00 mark


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

A dog!!


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

Thanks to all. Cheers Paul


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I load mine on the night before and leave it on the street, i use the best bike lock i could find that fits through the scupper hole, i then just lock it to the rack.
It wont stop anyone who really wants it but it will stop the oportunist.

Kerry


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Remember locks only keep the honest people out the other can simply drill the lock or use bolt cutters and be through within seconds. I haven't bothered so far but i don't look after my yak very well and she's covered in scratches and gouges.

Cheers Dave


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

Another option is to ring around and get some prices for insurance on your kayak, I am looking at this when i get my new kayak, that way it will be covered if anything does happen


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Slider I have mine yak insurance built in with my home insurance not sure how much extra it cost but i pay well under 1k for H&C including the yak.

Cheers Dave


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

http://www.surf.uk.com/acatalog/sptlockable.html

I'm buying some of them in the not too distant future.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

No way I was going to try and load my yak in the dark waking everybody up. I just use a chain through the scupper holes then around the racks padlocked on.


----------



## hobieadelaide (Jan 20, 2007)

Koich,those SPT lockable Tie Downs are an Australian designed and distributed product and are available from quite a few shops in Oz.I think they are a great investment.Try this link for more information.
http://www.stickprotection.com/home.htm


----------



## Lureme (Jul 1, 2007)

hobieadelaide said:


> Koich,those SPT lockable Tie Downs are an Australian designed and distributed product and are available from quite a few shops in Oz.I think they are a great investment.Try this link for more information.
> http://www.stickprotection.com/home.htm


Yep that's the ones, not only have they 2 SS cable through them and look good, they are a pleasure to use.  
Good investment IMHO.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

justcrusin32 said:


> Gday Slider I have mine yak insurance built in with my home insurance not sure how much extra it cost but i pay well under 1k for H&C including the yak.


I was able to include cover on both yaks for an extra $20+ per annum with my contents insurance, but I capped each yak at $1000 value


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Lureme said:


> hobieadelaide said:
> 
> 
> > Koich,those SPT lockable Tie Downs are an Australian designed and distributed product and are available from quite a few shops in Oz.I think they are a great investment.Try this link for more information.
> ...


YEp thats what i use as well. Highly recomended.


----------

